# BK1120 läuft nicht richtig am Field PG



## olitheis (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen BK1120 mit verschiedenen digitalen und analogen I/O's direkt an ein Field PG (über ein normales Ethernet-Patchkabel) angeschlossen. Die Netzwerkkarte hat einen Intel Chip. Im System Manager wurden alle Klemmen richtig erkannt und die Konfiguration hat auch funktioniert. In TwinCAT PLC habe ich zum Testen nur einen Programm Baustein (Main) in FUP angelegt mit nur einem &-Glied. Das PLC Projekt habe ich im System Manager angefügt, die Variablen verknüpft und die Zuordnungen erzeugt. Ich starte dann die PLC und TwinCAT auf Run Mode. Der Ausgang, den ich Programmiert habe kommt zwar, aber er flackert nur. Auch die ERR Led auf dem Koppler flackert entsprechend. 
Der Status des Kopplers ist SAFE-OP. Unter CouplerState-->Online wird der Wert 0x00C0 (196) angezeigt(?)
Meine Frage: gibt es noch irgend eine Einstellung, die ich noch beachten muss? Z.B. eine Watchdog Einstellung oder ist eine Taskzeit von 10ms zu klein für die Notebook Variante? Ich habe auch schon mal gelesen, dass man das TCP/IP Protokoll der Netzwerkkarte abstellen sollte? 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Oktober 2008)

Log doch mal die Variable "WcState"unter "Eingänge"  direkt am Koppler mit. Am besten du nutzt hierzu das  Programm "Scope View". Wenn diese "1" zeigt oder ständig dorthin zurückfällt ist was mit der Kommunikation nicht in Ordnung.
Fällt der Koppler öfters vom OP in SAFEOP zurück? So klingt es nämlich. Im SAFEOP werden die Ausgänge noch nicht durchgeschaltet, dies geschieht nur im OP.


----------



## olitheis (10 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe die Variable "WcState" Online beobachtet: sie ist ständig 1. Der aktuelle Status vom Koppler ist ERR SAFEOP (im Reiter Online bei Box1-BK1120). Der Koppler springd dauernd zwischen OP und SAFEOP (Logfenster unten). 
Beim BK1120 gibt es noch eine SYNC UNIT Zuordnung, muss ich hier noch etwas zuweisen?
Danke nocheinmal
Oli


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Oktober 2008)

Du hast ein Problem mit der Kommunikation. Entweder ist es das Kabel oder du hast einen Ethernetport für den allgemeinen TCP-Betrieb gewählt. 

Es darf kein Switch benutzt werden!

Hast du Koppler und EBus mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## olitheis (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bei der LAN Karte alle Protokolle deaktiviert bis auf das TWINCAT Ethernet Protokoll (ist das OK?).
Einen Switch habe ich keinen dran, das Notebook ist direkt mit einem Cat5e Patchkabel (gerade durch) verbunden.
Der Koppler ist versorgt, die Spannungsversorgung für die Eingänge liegt an (das ist der ebus, oder?).
Danke
Oli


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Oktober 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe bei der LAN Karte alle Protokolle deaktiviert bis auf das TWINCAT Ethernet Protokoll (ist das OK?).
> Einen Switch habe ich keinen dran, das Notebook ist direkt mit einem Cat5e Patchkabel (gerade durch) verbunden.
> Der Koppler ist versorgt, die Spannungsversorgung für die Eingänge liegt an (das ist der ebus, oder?).
> ...



Dann ist es das Kabel oder deine  Zykluszeit ist zu lang, für die Watchdog. Letzteres lässt sich checken, wenn du mal den Freerun-Mode versuchst. Wenn der geht, ist es das letztere.


----------



## olitheis (10 Oktober 2008)

> Dann ist es das Kabel oder deine Zykluszeit ist zu lang, für die Watchdog. Letzteres lässt sich checken, wenn du mal den Freerun-Mode versuchst. Wenn der geht, ist es das letztere.


Also das Kabel ist ca. 10m lang (ich habe jetzt mal da 4-adrige von beckhoff genommen).
Im Freerun-Mode geht der Koppler auf OP und die I/O Run Led leuchtet. 
Im PLC Projekt ist eine Taskintervall von 10ms für meinen Baustein eingestellt.
Wo ist denn die Watchdog zu finden?
Danke
Oli


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mit dem Systemmanager arbeitest, dann bekommst du Fehlermeldungen wenn du in den Run-Mode gehst.Check die erstmal. Und ist deine Zykluszeit wirklich 10ms? Ich frage nur, weil ich den Fehler erst ab einer Sekunde bekam.


----------



## olitheis (10 Oktober 2008)

Er schreibt im logfenster unter 'abnormal state change' (from OP to SAFEOP) Try to go back to OP... wenn ich den RUN Mode aktiviere.
(Wenn ich von Konfig auf Run stelle, muss ich ja auch das PLC Projekt neu Einloggen und starten.)

Mit den 10 ms meine ich die Zeit, die im PLC Projekt bei der Ressourcen->Taskkonfiguration->Taskeigenschaften-> Intervall eingetragen ist (T#10ms).
Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?
Danke, dass Du mir hier witerhilfst!


----------



## drfunfrock (10 Oktober 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Er schreibt im logfenster unter 'abnormal state change' (from OP to SAFEOP) Try to go back to OP... wenn ich den RUN Mode aktiviere.



Steht da nicht noch mehr? 



olitheis schrieb:


> Mit den 10 ms meine ich die Zeit, die im PLC Projekt bei der Ressourcen->Taskkonfiguration->Taskeigenschaften-> Intervall eingetragen ist (T#10ms).
> Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?
> Danke, dass Du mir hier witerhilfst!



Nein, so  war das in etwa gemeint. Prüfe das bitte auch im Systemmanager. 

Mir fällt noch etwas ein. Tausch dein Programm mal so aus, dass du nur eine boolsche Variable konfigurierst und dann im Hauptprogramm schreibst (und nix anderes darf da stehen):


```
meinevar := NOT meinevar;
```
Ich will nur sicher sein, dass du keine Endlosschleife hast, dann passiert nämlich genau das.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

@ olitheis

So wie du das beschreibst, würde ich auch eine Endlosschleife vermuten. Du solltest wirklich überprüfen, ob du nicht irgendwo in deinem Programm hängen bleibst und dadurch der Watch-Dog zuschlägt.


----------



## olitheis (13 Oktober 2008)

@drfunfrock


> Prüfe das bitte auch im Systemmanager.


wo wird im System Manager wir die Watchdog eingestellt?

Also ich habe den BK1120 Koppler mal gegen einen BK9000 TCP/IP ausgetauscht, mit genau der gleichen Klemenkonfiguration und auch dem gleichen PLC Programm, alles neu Konfiguriert und es lief dann auch am Laptop.

Daraufhin habe ich den Support von Beckhoff bemüht. Laut seiner Aussage ist dann wohl die LAN Karte vom Laptop nicht 100%ig Echtzeitfähig (?!). Was mich aber irgendwie wundert, da ich anfang des Monats bei unserem Steuerungslieferant schon einmal einen BK1100 mit einem EL6731 (Profibus Master Anschaltung) am gleichen Laptop zum laufen gebracht habe (mit ein paar DI's, DO's, AI's und AO's). 
Der nette Herr vom Support (das meine ich wirklich!) hat dazu noch gesagt:
- je älter der Laptop, desto größer die chance, dass es funktioniert
- eine Intel LAN Karte ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, jedoch die RT- EtherCAT Treiber lassen sich hier am ehsten/problemlosesten aufsetzten, also EtherCAT läuft auch mit anderen Ethernet Karten, jedoch der Treiber halt nicht (?)
- die größten Erfolgschancen hätte man hier mit einem Desktop PC

Also werde ich das mal so hinnehmen, oder hat jemand noch eine Idee?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Oktober 2008)

Hmm, scheint dann wohl so zu sein. Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass die Lan-Karten hier völlig verschieden reagieren. Die Watchdog kannst du sehen, wenn du auf den Buskoppler schaust. Da sind Statusinfos.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Oktober 2008)

olitheis schrieb:


> Also ich habe den BK1120 Koppler mal gegen einen BK9000 TCP/IP ausgetauscht, mit genau der gleichen Klemenkonfiguration und auch dem gleichen PLC Programm, alles neu Konfiguriert und es lief dann auch am Laptop.


Die Endklemme (KL9010) war auch beim BK1120 gesteckt?


olitheis schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich den Support von Beckhoff bemüht. *Laut seiner Aussage ist dann wohl die LAN Karte vom Laptop nicht 100%ig Echtzeitfähig (?!)*. Was mich aber irgendwie wundert, da ich anfang des Monats bei unserem Steuerungslieferant schon einmal einen BK1100 mit einem EL6731 (Profibus Master Anschaltung) am gleichen Laptop zum laufen gebracht habe (mit ein paar DI's, DO's, AI's und AO's).


Ob der PC Echtzeitfähig ist, kannste sehen, wenn du im System Manager auf "System-Konfiguration" => "Echtzeit-einstellungen" => "Online" gehts, während dein Programm abgearbeitet wird. Was wird dort unter "System Latenzzeit" angezeigt? Schwankt der Wert?
Wenn er unter 5µ (dauerhaft, ohne Ausrutscher) bleibt.

Wenn ne *E*K1100 schon ohne Probleme lief, scheint der EtherCAT aber prinzipiell zu funktionieren.


olitheis schrieb:


> Der nette Herr vom Support (das meine ich wirklich!) hat dazu noch gesagt:
> - je älter der Laptop, desto größer die chance, dass es funktioniert
> - eine Intel LAN Karte ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, jedoch die RT- EtherCAT Treiber lassen sich hier am ehsten/problemlosesten aufsetzten, also *EtherCAT läuft auch mit anderen Ethernet Karten, jedoch der Treiber halt nicht (?)*
> - die größten Erfolgschancen hätte man hier mit einem Desktop PC


EtherCAT läuft mit jeder Netzwerkkarte (ist ja nur ein Protokoll), aber der EtherCAT-Master "TwinCAT" (das Programm) hat nur einen echtzeitfähigen Treiber für Karten mit Intel-Chipsätzen.


----------

